# good news and bad news...



## paphioboy (Nov 2, 2007)

the good news is, i have some things to share... i found on the flickr website pics of paphs growing in-situ, might give us some better understanding on how to grow them better.. and sanderianum no less.! blooming sanderianum too..:

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=paphiopedilum+sanderianum&m=text

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=paphiopedilum+in+situ&m=text

the bad news is, i think someone who was banned from this forum (Mahon) is posting opinions on the website too... i have not been a member of Slippertalk for long, but i guess the controversy he caused was because of his kolopakingii forma album 'Mahon'.. he also seems quite authoritative in his comments, so i will take his comments with a huge spoonful of salt.. :viking: :fight:

enjoy!


----------



## lienluu (Nov 2, 2007)

paphioboy said:


> so i will take his comments with a huge spoonful of salt.



This might be what you'll need


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 2, 2007)

Great find paphioboy - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 2, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the site info. I spent a lot of time looking, and drooling. Very interesting.:drool::smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanx for posting.


----------



## Heather (Nov 2, 2007)

Mahon's banning was not because of the kolopakingii, it was due to months of lies and tall tales.

Among my favorites were the time he "described Paph. mahonianum with Olaf Gruss" (untrue, species doesn't exist!) and posted it on his myspace page, and the time he said that everyone in Ecuador poops in the streets.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2007)

The guy needs professional help.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 2, 2007)

Just awesome. Seeing in situ photos makes me happy. As spectacular as those sanderianums are, it's the leaves on virens that have me drooling.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Nov 2, 2007)

Great photos, thank you so much for posting them.


----------

